# Insecto vermelho!



## Teles (27 Mai 2012 às 20:41)

Boas alguém me poderia ajudar com o nome deste insecto???


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2012 às 00:38)

Zygaena sp.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2012 às 00:45)

Excelente foto Teles


----------



## Teles (28 Mai 2012 às 00:54)

belem disse:


> Zygaena sp.



Muito obrigado creio que da família das traças


----------



## Teles (28 Mai 2012 às 00:57)

Já agora deixo aqui mais esta foto , penso que será da mesma família:


----------

